# You are never too old to.....



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Sleep with a giant pillow pet that looks like your own dog. 
-calling dad, daddy
-loving pb&j for lunch


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

-splash in puddles
-draw funny doodles
-confide in your cat


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

...to buy a kid's meal at McDonalds...


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

...enjoy *Green Eggs and Ham*, by Dr Suess.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

take naps


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

to eat an extra dessert.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Eat cake first.  Save frosting for last.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

take a tantrum


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Thumper said:


> -splash in puddles
> -draw funny doodles
> -confide in your cat


*Great answer !!*


----------



## Monchhichi (Mar 31, 2010)

To say your sorry
To tell someone you love them.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

tsilver said:


> take naps


No arguments with that !!


----------



## Jenni (Feb 20, 2011)

to change.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

...learn something new.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

to find love


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

...to have sex.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Can I just say 'ditto' to all of the above. I especially think you're never too old to change, grow and keep learning new things or trying something different [or in the case of the last post, trying the same thing but doing it differently  ]


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

watch cartoons
make silly faces


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Play in the rain


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

go on the swings at the playground
throw snowballs
blow soap bubbles


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I agree wholeheartedly that you're never too old to learn new things. 

You're also never too old to eat the center out of an Oreo, nor are you ever too old to eat a Popsicle.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

play tag
or for the younger kids, be chased by your parents/grandparents


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

-make new friends


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

...chase rainbows.


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

laugh until you cry


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

...dream a new dream


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

...watch Saturday morning cartoons (are they still showing Sat AM cartoons?)


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

- to stay in your jammies all day
- to have feetie pajamas
- to go to Disney World and have a great time
- to go to Toys 'R Us and run around like a lunatic playing with all the toys
- to like marshmallows in your cocoa
- to stick your tongue out on a snowy day, to catch snowflakes (as long as there aren't any birds around of course   )
- to watch Spongebob Squarepants and actually laugh at the jokes
- to tell knock-knock jokes
- to be ticklish
- to eat whipcream from a spray can directly into your mouth and laugh when you get it on your nose

... ahhh ... memories!


----------



## AnneKAlbert (Dec 7, 2010)

You're never too old to learn something new.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Dance the hooky poky


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

... dress up for Halloween.


----------



## markarayner (Mar 14, 2011)

. . . play hooky!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

- rock 'n' roll
- jump rope
- fly a kite
- laugh at yourself
- plan for retirement (oh wait, you're never too _*young*_ to do that!)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

to love some one and be happy.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

markarayner said:


> . . . play hooky!


Ha! Did that today!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

You're never too old to hug and kiss your mom and dad.


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

to giggle like a little kid, especially when you get together with your sister or your best friend.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

For smores
Or
A Cup of hot chocolate extra extra marshmallows


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Watch Looney Tunes.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

...ride a carousel.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

...go home again.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

to marry someone you like.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

... enjoy a s'mores.
... roast marshmallows over the gas flame of your stove because you can't remember the last time you went camping to make real s'mores.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Color!  My crayolas may have turned into Copic markers, but it's the same joy.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

- date a 15-year-old.




Wait, did I say that out loud?


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

to go gaga over a celebrity crush


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

kaotickitten said:


> to go gaga over a celebrity crush


Absolutely, definitely, high five, knuckle bump, or whatever people do these days to indicate complete agreement. Going gaga is so much fun and I didn't really do it that much when I was younger. Just a few minor ones. It wasn't until my mid-forties when the first major one hit (Colin Firth who I first saw in Pride and Prejudice). After that one faded, there was a long lull and now in my fifties, it's Chris Isaak, the most incredible and talented singer/songwriter ever in existence and a good-looking, funny, nice, genuine sort of guy all wrapped up in one lovely package.

And get this, in spite of all my enthusiasm, I don't even qualify as a rabid fan. I thought I was close to being one, but the message boards I follow about him have shown me the difference between a rabid fan and me. I do my best but I may be too old to be rabid. So I'll settle for foolishly gaga.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

All people are too old to be rabid over any celeb.  Gaga is more fun anyways lol.

also your never to old to truely enjoy chocolate


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

need your family
want your mother


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

Get loud about a football game w/your favorite team
Believe in magic
Raise a little hell
Be silly in public
Talk to the trees


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Leave this earth.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

finger paint.

When I paint, I wear gloves because my very dry skin hates having acrylic paint scrubbed from it.

And yet, yesterday I took off my gloves to get my fingers in the paint...


----------



## markarayner (Mar 14, 2011)

...play doctor.


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

Get together with old HS friends and remember the "good ole days" or just being glad that you're still here to remember the "good ole days".

Enjoy the sights and smells of spring after a long winter.

Hold a new baby.

Sit on a park bench and enjoy some quiet time, preferably with your Kindle or a good book.

Find some money or a note left in a pocket.

Look at an old scrapbook of pictures.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

have a snowball fight. ( I wish it was snowing here.)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> have a snowball fight. ( I wish it was snowing here.)


Would you have posted that four months ago when we were all complaining about the snow?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

sing into your hairbrush at the top of your lungs with all the windows open, while dancing around your room in your jammies. And yes - I just did this!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

To skid across a freshly mopped still wet floor


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

...to play !!


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

...find a new source of joy.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

...laugh


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Would you have posted that four months ago when we were all complaining about the snow?


Yes, yes I would. I love snow.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Stare in wonder at a Christmas tree.
Find animals in clouds.
Love your wife.
Laugh with a child.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

bite the ears off of a chocolate bunny.....yea Easter time.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

...to be juvenile.


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

Fight zombies.
Unless they're the running variety. Which are only in the movies.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Love someone!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

...be loved.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

buy jumbo marshmallows and toast them over your stove.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

to cry for your mommy when you don't feel good or get hurt


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

...to love music


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

... play Hide N Seek or Red Rover with your grandkids (or just the kids in the neighborhood)!


----------



## Elizabeth Brown (Sep 20, 2010)

...to be excited for Christmas morning.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

...to come home with a new buddy to say, "Can we keep him"


----------



## susan67 (Mar 18, 2011)

Streaking...


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

to hug a teddy bear


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

My crabby, old Maxine calendar has one of these for this month.  She's my favorite for calendars and I almost always buy one of hers each year.

"You're never too old to really hurt yourself trying something new."


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

geoffthomas said:


> ...watch Saturday morning cartoons (are they still showing Sat AM cartoons?)


LOL!

Funny, that's what I asked when I read your post... I think they still have children's programming, but it doesn't even come close to the old days!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

...> Sing along with Schoolhouse Rock!


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

Watch YouTube "fail" videos.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

... yell "Yahtzee!" at the top of your lungs.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

look for the man in the moon. (don't remember if this one was said)

or belive the moon is made of cheese.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

cry during a disney movie.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

to stomp you feet and yell at the top of your lungs


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

SKYDIVE!!!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

To take advice.


----------



## Chris Strange (Apr 4, 2011)

Vegas_Asian said:


> cry during a disney movie.


"No, of course I'm not crying over Toy Story 3. I just have something in my...OH ANDY DON'T DO IT! YOU LOVE THOSE TOYS!"


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

have a double dip ice cream cone.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

... waste five minutes staring at BTackitt's moving avatars.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

C.R. Hindmarsh said:


> "No, of course I'm not crying over Toy Story 3. I just have something in my...OH ANDY DON'T DO IT! YOU LOVE THOSE TOYS!"


I was the first to start crying in my group of friends.

The dialogue.

Me: *sniff sniff hiccup*
bestie: r u seriously crying?
Guy friend: *huggle* it's so cute.
Bestie: ur crying?
Minute passes by I hear bestie sniffling.
Me: *points and laugh*


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> ... waste five minutes staring at BTackitt's moving avatars.


Yeah, how DOES he do that?

to enjoy a tub of popcorn.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

C.R. Hindmarsh said:


> "No, of course I'm not crying over Toy Story 3. I just have something in my...OH ANDY DON'T DO IT! YOU LOVE THOSE TOYS!"


Cleaning out my son's room today to redecorate and paint it before he goes to college.  In that vein, let me add:

- Arrange your Beanie Babies on your shelf.
- Play Risk.
- Fly a kite.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

- dance in the rain with your kids.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

...to play truth or dare.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

...skip. [Unless your preteen daughter is anywhere nearby]


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

scratch your itches


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Break singing a Disney song or any animated film song. 
Apparently I have a odd habit of singing "in the dark of the night" from Anastasia at random moments. Even "journey to the past"
Then there is "under the sea"


----------

